# Strichbild



## Christoph (14. März 2002)

hi leute!

weiß jemand wo ich Strichbilder in guter Qualität downloaden kann??

cu hochi


----------



## MistR-X (14. März 2002)

*sry was meinst du mit "strichbilder"?*

hast du ein example? versteh den ausdruck nicht wirklich


----------



## Christoph (14. März 2002)

ja strichbilder eben! aus lauter strichen! so alte bilder!!

kennt keiner! nicht mal auf fettepixel.de

das gibts nich! mal warten... ich poste mal ein Bild






sowas!


----------



## -H- (14. März 2002)

Eine Anlaufstelle für downloadbare Strichbilder kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber du kannst dir die ja in Photoshop erstellen...
Sollen die "Striche" eine bestimmte Form haben oder geht es Dir prinzipiell nur ums aufrastern?

In Photoshop kannst du es eigentlich entweder nur mit in den Bitmapmodus umwandeln oder über Einstellen >> Schwellenwert probieren.

Für künstlerisch anspruchsvollere Aufrasterungen eines Bildes würde ich dir das Plug-In "Andromeda Series 3 Screens" (oder so ähnlich) empfehlen...

grüße
H


----------



## tilman (15. März 2002)

*das sieht fast aus..*

..wie eine radierung. kupferstich oder so. wuerde ich auf artchive.com nachschauen. halt bei den alten meistern. 

-H- ich bezweifle das man sowas mit photoshop nur halbsogut machen kann.


----------



## subzero (15. März 2002)

mach sie doch selber... 
tutorial


----------



## messias (15. März 2002)

*hm...*

hi!
hochi, wenn du zufaelligerweiße latein hast oder ein lateinisches buch daheim rumfahren hast, da findeste genug drinne 
mal schaun, vielleicht kann ich mich noch dazu bewegen, ein paar fuer dich einzuscannen, aber schau erst mal ob du nich ein lateinisches buch oder etwas aehnliches hast ^^



gruß


----------



## tilman (16. März 2002)

*at subnull*

wahahaha. ekelig.


----------



## Christoph (17. März 2002)

@messias

hab leider keine Lateinbücher zuhause! KÖNNTEST DU MIR WELCHE EINSCANNEN! bitte bitte 

brauch sie für ein retouche-arbeit!==> also wenn´s geht mit 1-2MB und im TIFF-Format! wäre echt voll nett 

cu


----------



## messias (17. März 2002)

*hi hochi*

hi!

heut abend geh ich mal meine lateinbuecher durch und dann mach ich meinen scanner morgen startklar und dann kann ich se dir uppen 
also ich denk ma morgen abend spaetestens dienstag abend hab ich mal was geuppt :> hoff ich doch 

gruß


----------



## paraphan (17. März 2002)

du könntest auch in eine bücherei/bilbiothek gehen und dir ein
paar bücher über diverse "alte meister" (dürer/hohlbein) besorgen...

bei bibliotheksdatenbanken kannst du auch als schlagwort kupfe- oder holzstich bzw. radierungen eingeben...

die meisten holzschnitte fallen übrigens in die zeit um etwa 1600 falls dir das auch noch weiterhilft...


----------



## messias (17. März 2002)

*hi*

hey paraphan, ich glaub deine kenntnisse haben mir arbeit gespart... wenn man unter google kupferstich eingibt, bekommt man naemlich gute bilder  wenn die dir aber nich reichen hochi dann meld dich einfach bei mir und sag mir was genau du brauchst


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

das prob is das die Pics einfach zu klein sind! meine Datei soll mit 200-300dpi gescannt sein! BRAUCHE UNBEDINGT GUTE QUALITÄT!

aber trotzdem für die Hilfe!

@messias
  bitte!


----------



## paraphan (18. März 2002)

darum hab ich ja vorgeschlagen, dass du dir in ner biblio entsprechende bücher besorgst...kannst du ja dann einscannen...

selbst ist der mann


----------

